

A Forgotten 19th-Century Photo Technology That Romanticized America - pepys
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/the-forgotten-photo-technology-that-romanticized-america/

======
acdha
If you find these of interest, here are some online galleries:

[http://www.wdl.org/en/search/?q=photochrome&qla=en#view=gall...](http://www.wdl.org/en/search/?q=photochrome&qla=en#view=gallery)

[http://www.loc.gov/pictures/search/?q=photochrom&co=det&st=g...](http://www.loc.gov/pictures/search/?q=photochrom&co=det&st=gallery)

------
geographomics
Some exquisitely beautiful work there.

It's interesting to compare it to the modern methods of performing this
technique, e.g. see
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Colorization](https://www.reddit.com/r/Colorization)
and
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ColorizedHistory](https://www.reddit.com/r/ColorizedHistory)

------
coldcode
Amazing blend of painting and photography.

